# Pupdate!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just a quick update on our current "keepers". These are just rubbish phone pics so are not very in focus 

Here's Annie looking beautiful:



















And our boy who currently has no name, but may be Max or Mika:










After a bath, not happy about it!!!



















And the poorly pup some of you may remember from my recent thread. He is in quite a state still (though looks worse than he is according to the vet!!) so do be aware that the pics are rather graphic...

With his mum, who has been giving him some much needed love and comfort!




























Belly tickles!!










Fast asleep having a cuddle





































Little Man had a check up today (couldnt get there yesterday  ) and he is doing well, gaining weight and his temp is going down so he is responding well to the ABs. Its still a long way to go yet, but we're going in the right direction at least!!

ETA - Nearly forgot, here's a video of the little man too!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry missed the thread, whats wrong with the pup?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry missed the thread, whats wrong with the pup?


He has a very nasty skin infection


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww poor wee pup.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

very glad to see he is improving, i hope he gets back to his full health soon 

the pups look lovely, have they got any homes yet?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

poor wee guy, his face looks so sore. glad to hear he is on the mend though. are you keeping all 3?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bless the poor little mite 

Its great news his temp is coming down.

Fingers crossed he continues to improve,

xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

We are keeping the first two as our (hopefully!!!) future show dogs. The little man will go to a new home eventually i think, unless we get too attached lol


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awww great pics hun. glad pup is getting better and loved the video xxx


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Poor little mite, his poor little face good to hear he is getting better tho. 

Don't think i could part with him after what he's gone through


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

aw bless his little heart, glad his on the mend. I want to give him a great big squeeze and take him home 

Lovely pupsters BTY


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor little paws looks so sore  glad he's on the mend & the others are lovely


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

those pics at the bottom really are heartbreaking poor little guy

I'm so happy he looks much better!


----------

